# Domane 2017 Project One colour



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

hi all, I'm going to get a new Domane 2017 and I'm trying to decide on the colour. The white / red is really nice, but there's a Project One version in Black / red which looks great too. Unfortunately every picture I see of that bike is from the side, so I dont have a view of the top tube. 

The frame and colour I'm referring to is this:

#theboss ´s #bike #trekbikes #brandnew #domaneslr #2017 #front & #rear #isospeed #gamechanger #comf - cyclesdupuis

Does anyone have the same bike and can post pics from the top? Alternatively, do you know if the top tube has similar colour designs as this one:
https://www.bikeexchange.com.au/a/road-bikes/trek/vic/melbourne/trek-domane-slr-7/102836516

Thanks


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

this is the top of the 9. I would say you are in pretty good shape but with project one, you'd have to make sure since you can customize all the colors. can you send your project one link? Otherwise, go into your nearest trek shop and they should be able to confirm it. You could also email, live chat or call trek too
View attachment 314388


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks. for some reason I cant see the pic, would you mind re-posting? Yes, the Trek dealer is an option but I'd like to go in knowing what to expect. thanks!


----------

